# Sichtbarkeit in CoDeSys-Visu



## visu90 (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Es gibt für die Visu-Elemente in Codesys die Option, wenn Variable = TRUE, dass das Element unsichtbar wird. Frage: Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass ein Element NUR sichtbar wird, wenn die Variable TRUE ist?
 Und bitte kommt mir nich mit Negationen im Programm, das hätte ich auch selber gekonnt und würde nicht hier fragen. Vielleicht gibt es ja etwas! Denn alles zu negieren ist mir doch etwas zu viel Arbeit!
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn jemand eine gute Idee hätte.


----------



## StructuredTrash (29 Dezember 2011)

Du kannst das Element mit einem zweiten Element verdecken und dieses dann unsichtbar schalten.
Nein, so etwas gibt es nicht. Du brauchst aber die Variable nicht im Programm negieren, das geht auch beim Eintrag der Visu-Elementeigenschaft. Da ein NOT vor den Variablennamen zu schreiben, ist wohl noch kein allzu grosser Aufwand.


----------



## visu90 (29 Dezember 2011)

Aha! Danke! Werd ich mal probieren. Ne die drei zusätzlichen Buchstaben sind bestimmt kein Aufwand.


----------

